

Some examples of the serendipity effect on innovation - rgrieselhuber
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serendipity

======
ojbyrne
In one of the high schools I went to, there were 3 classes they wouldn't
devote a full term to, so we rotated through them - art, shop and home
education. They called it serendipity, which I thought was kind of
appropriate, mashing up disciplines is a big part of it.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
Nice to hear about a school with such an enlightened view.

